# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Nachtelijk transpireren

## bloemeke

ik zweet enorm s"nachts,dat zurig reukt.hoe komt dit en wat kan ikeraan doen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Bloemeke,

Ik heb even voor je gekeken naar informatie...

*Wat zijn de oorzaken van nachtelijk zweten?*
De meest gekende redenen zijn: een warme omgeving en beddengoed, warm weer, een zware fysieke inspanning voor het slapengaan, gevoeligheid voor warme lichaamstemperatuur en zweten, stress en angst...
Daarnaast is zweten tijdens de slaap ook één van de lichamelijke reacties op hormonale schommelingen tijdens de adolescentie en de menopauze. Als deze hormonale verandering eenmaal voorbij is, stopt ook het zweten.
Er zijn ook een aantal medische oorzaken voor sterk zweten tijdens de slaap:
* De menopauze bij vrouwen
* Vrouwen met borstkanker die chemotherapie ondergaan. Zij kampen met een tekort aan oestrogeen waardoor ze tijdelijk in de menopauze terechtkomen.
* Mannen die een prostaatkankerbehandeling ondergaan en waarbij een antitestosterone therapie wordt gebruikt.
* Oestrogeen en testosteron beschermen ons tegen nachtzweten. Wanneer een van deze hormonen niet meer in het lichaam opgenomen kan worden (bvb. bij prostaatkankerbehandeling), kan de lichaamstemperatuur snel toenemen door het verwijden van de bloedvaten. Mensen met suikerziekte, tuberculose en het HIV-virus.
* Ziektes die koorts creëren, zoals griep en andere virale of bacteriële infecties, kunnen leiden tot nachtzweten. Artsen raden in deze gevallen aan veel te drinken, zodat het lichaam de kans krijgt via transpiratie de lichaamswarmte naar beneden te brengen.
* Slaapapneu. Het is mogelijk dat nachtzweten een teken van slaapapneu is. Zeker als men een stevige snurker is en overdag vaak moe is, is het aan te bevelen een onderzoek te laten doen naar je slaappatroon.
* Alcohol en sommige medicijnen, zoals antidepressiva en de anticonceptiepil. Lees altijd de bijsluiter of vraag na bij de arts of apotheker wat de bijwerkingen kunnen zijn.
* Gekruid voedsel. Chilipeper bijvoorbeeld bevat de stof capsaicin. Deze stof stimuleert meteen de zenuwuiteinden en verwijdt de hersenbloedvaten, waardoor het lichaam opwarmt.
*Welke kleine veranderingen kunnen helpen bij nachtelijk zweten?*
* Vraag je af wat de oorzaak kan zijn van het nachtzweten. Als je de oorzaak hebt gevonden, ligt de oplossing meestal voor de hand.
* Probeer alcohol, cafeïne en gekruid voedsel te mijden of te vervangen.
* Ga zo ontspannen mogelijk slapen, zonder de stress van de dag mee in bed te nemen. Dit doe je door bijvoorbeeld een ontspannend avondritueel in te lassen en vooral door op tijd te stoppen met plannen en piekeren.
* Draag geen synthetische nachtkledij en verkies een lichte pyjama. Zorg dat de lakens en de slopen van katoen (en dus luchtdoorlatend) zijn. Synthetische stoffen verhinderen de huid om goed te ademen.
* Vraag je arts of de medicijnen die je inneemt nachtzweten als bijverschijnsel hebben.
* Zorg dat je slaapkamer koel is door het raam open te zetten of een ventilator te gebruiken.
* Neem een koude douche voor het slapengaan en drink iets fris. De koelte zal uw lichaamstemperatuur helpen dalen.
* De toevloed aan bacteriën kan verminderd worden door het bed iedere dag open te leggen en te verluchten.
Als je minder dan twee tot drie weken last hebt van nachtelijk zweten, is er eigenlijk niets aan de hand en hoef je je geen zorgen te maken. Duurt het langer, raadpleeg dan uw huisarts.
_(Bron; aerosleep.com)_

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...t=transpireren en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...t=transpireren staan ervaringen en tips van leden die ook last hebben van transpireren.

Hopelijk vind je de oorzaak en een goede oplossing! Veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

